# Rustic poker table



## Longcdr (Sep 28, 2010)

This took me forever to build. It is the start of my first project still need to build chairs and a cover. Any sugestions on how long I should let the logs dry before I start working with them they are 3-4 inches diameter and 5-6 feet long all Eastern red cedar.





















http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/memb...made-erc-tree-blown-over-my-parents-house.jpg


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Very unique table! :yes:

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That is cool. You may want to post the drying question in the milling and lumber section to get the pros opinions. If you dried her enough and she stays like that you have a winner of a design there in my opinion.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Neat table, I bet it was interesting getting those miters tight with that natural edge. On your cedar question: it dries fast, especially in Texas heat. TexasTimbers may know better, but I have seen some 4/4 lumber ready to use in 4-5 weeks of airdrying in my shed.


----------



## Longcdr (Sep 28, 2010)

nerodiko said:


> This is very nice work. You need same style chairs, don´t you think?


 
yes I plan to start on them this week


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Awesome table.

Red


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

THAT IS AWESOME!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: How green is the wood? it will dry fast and if you don't care for some checking stick it in your attic in the heat. i got that idea off this site building a log bed, my wood was REAL green white birch. after shaving it and putting it up there it was dry in around 2 !/2 months! i didn't wax my ends so i had checking but i was going for that rustic look. good luck!


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Something about this makes me want to grab a box of good cigars, a deck of cards, and a few Bocks and get to playing cards...


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Great job!!:thumbsup:


----------

